# Poorly Hamster



## Steph2701 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi and good afternoon, I have a (roughly) 2 year old hamster called Dusty. I'm not sure on what breed he is as I wasn't told when rehoming him. He's been suffering with a lot of cases of sticky eye which we have been managing with cotton wool and cooled kettle water. This morning when I noticed his eyes were both stuck together, I picked him up and he felt unusually cold, very lethargic, he has also been sat in the corner of the cage, kind of hunched over, he stayed there for two hours which I found odd. When I picked him up to clean his eyes, I noticed he was making a very strange 'clicking sort of noise, and felt damp on his belly. Really hoping that it's not too serious as he's probably the best hamster ever and my son would be gutted.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey, it could potentially be anything.. I know that is not much help but here is some advice and somethings to think about to try help you find out what is wrong...

are you aware of what "wet tail" is ? Have a read of this and see if this matches your case..
http://animals.mom.me/hamster-wet-around-his-mouth-belly-10901.html

Clicking noises could be a sign of respiratory infection.

Hamster can hibernate if they get too cold (may explain the coldness, not moving for long periods of time, being lethargic). I once had a hamster that I thought was dead.. on closer inspection he was actually alive !! Had to slower warm him up. He was very lethargic/drowsy for a while after but soon brighten up !

If you are worried, my advice would be to take a trip to the vet !


----------

